# X-Rap 12 ?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I’ve hear they’re good for Spanish and kings, so I bought one today and tried it out on the dock. The smaller 10 series swam fine but the larger 12 size would run over to the left and then surface. Doesn’t seem like it was swimming the way it’s suppose to. Anyone else have this problem? Fishing it off the pier I don’t think it will stay in the water…


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try turning the eye screw to the right a little. Also try a loop knot so your not pulling the knot to one side.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I’ll try the loop knot. No adjusting the eye screw it’s fixed on the lure. I’ll take a look at the 10 series, I know it has a split ring on it but not sure if the eye screw is fixed or not.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a pair of needle nose and bend it to the right a little, check YouTube for tuning crank baits and you’ll see what he’s talking about.


----------

